# Dogs needing homes in Suffolk



## gtmanning123

If you live in Suffolk and are looking to rescue a dog, there are some amazing dogs eager to be rehomed at Pampered Pets in Hacheston.
The link below is updated daily with the dogs that are ready to be rehomed with descriptions of each dog.
Nice and friendly atmosphere.
Contact details are on the website link, so you can ring or email before you come.

Pampered Pets Hotel - Luxury Boarding Kennels - Rescue Dogs Wanting Homes

We hope to hear from you soon, spread the word - Pampered Pets dog rescue in Suffolk.

Thank you.

http://georgemanning.net


----------

